# Daily driver



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 3, 2020)

Built this to avoid public transit during covid.
Snappy little mosquito lol


----------



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

The Weekend Bomber, aka The Ditch Pig


----------

